# Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 27)



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2015)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer...._


*What project has been sitting in your shop uncompleted for more than a year? And why is it still unfinished?


*


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 28, 2015)

These...
I've just been too busy to get to them.

Now they're done.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jun 28, 2015)

Rehabbing an old travel trailer. It's gonna be awesome when I get it done, just been hard to have any time to get more done on it. Really looking forward to finishing it, it's a 52 cozy cruiser.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 28, 2015)

It's not a woodworking project but my '59 Fury has been waiting to get some new steering parts installed for the last 18 months. I just haven't gotten around to it what with other projects and family demands.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 28, 2015)

To many to list, Main one is just getting the shops set up, but I'm getting there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Jun 28, 2015)

Definitely the oldest project that went to the back burner is the cedaper (cedar/juniper) bed. The logs were sawn a few years ago and they are sitting in one of the downstairs bedroom patiently waiting. They may just become tables, who knows. Other than that I have half built rocking horse/plane for Toys for Tots that needs getting done and I'd sure bet it I finish it before a bed that I won't use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 28, 2015)

A call stand from cookies from WB'rs. I'm still noodling on it and haven't settled on a final vision for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 28, 2015)

A bedside table for my wife -- it was intended as a 17th anniversary gift, I made a model (using cardboard) as a "short-term substitute" while I gathered materials and learned the skills to make it from decent stuff (quilted maple from @Mike1950 for the top, some birdseye maple for the drawer-front, etc.)

I bought some cheap project lumber to use as a practice run -- I've got as far as the glue-up for the top (but it still isn't squared-up/planed/sanded) and chamfered the legs (I have to learn how to mortise them to receive the apron tenons). The drawer isn't even started.

Every time I think I'll do some more on it, I get distracted by a turning blank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 28, 2015)

A little Chinaberry/ Camphor Burl box I cut all the pieces for. I want it to mimic an emerald cut gemstone. Because drums seem to inspire me more than all the other projects I start?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 28, 2015)

A coffee table. Bought the wood in 1998 with good intentions. Now have misplaced the plans. Chuck

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## David Hill (Jun 28, 2015)

Ummm...... shadow boxes for displaying Fishing Lures, leaded glass cabinet windows that need panes replaced, a slew of other leaded glass windows to repair/get ready to sell, brass to tumble and load......lots of others. It's just those blanks and tree trunks that keep getting in the way!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 29, 2015)

Clean the shop- and it looks like it................

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 29, 2015)

Painting the fenders on the old bike I'm restoring. It's a 1941 Schwinn built "Speedway Interceptor" sold by Louisville Cycle Supply. All I have to do is paint the fenders and ride. It's been at least 2 yrs since I worked on it. I gotta get this thing done. My life is just a series of unfinished projects, but some get done eventually. Gary

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Kevin (Jun 29, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> What project has been sitting in your shop uncompleted for more than a year? And why is it still unfinished?



Here's my answer.


HomeBody said:


> My life is just a series of unfinished projects, but some get done eventually.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 29, 2015)

Re-finishing a John Deere pedal tractor for my daughter. I picked up supplies while she was still in the womb, and well she is 9 now and has out grown the common 20" bike. Women's size 7 already. Where the hell have I been? Maybe I'll get it done for the first grandchild.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 30, 2015)

HomeBody said:


> Painting the fenders on the old bike I'm restoring. It's a 1941 Schwinn built "Speedway Interceptor" sold by Louisville Cycle Supply. All I have to do is paint the fenders and ride. It's been at least 2 yrs since I worked on it. I gotta get this thing done. My life is just a series of unfinished projects, but some get done eventually. Gary
> 
> View attachment 82063
> View attachment 82065


You've captured the essence of my life in your statement: "My life is just a series of unfinished projects. " Thought provoking to the core! We are all faced with this ultimate challenge, but it is what we do with our constraints that is most important. Time to reevaluate and reprioritize life! Thanks for the revelation. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 30, 2015)

HomeBody said:


> My life is just a series of unfinished projects, but some get done eventually.



Truth here too! Was just visiting my parents and spent a little time in my dad's shop while we were there. There's no doubt in my mind where I get my tendency to start a project and sometimes have a hard time getting around to finishing it!


I have some 1+ year projects that I haven't finished yet:

Getting my shop set up (every time I get close I get a new tool or figure out a better arrangement and start moving things again)
Workbench (90% done - very usable at this stage, so it might be hard for me to stop using it and take the time to finish it)
Wall shelves for my office (that is now going to go into our basement when it's done as a display for some of my small pint glass collection)
Some very small keepsake boxes
Turning a Weber Smokey Joe grill into a small smoker (Bought everything over 2 years ago, but haven't gotten around to doing anything with it yet)
Some of these will be finished soon - others will remain on the back burner for a while.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm right there with everybody else, too many unfinished things to list. Like @Sprung , I come by it honestly. My Dad has a 1946 Dodge that he was going to restore to give me for my 16th birthday. Then, he was going to give it my son when HE turned 16. He's 20 now, we're still waiting.......... Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Jun 30, 2015)

Tony said:


> I'm right there with everybody else, too many unfinished things to list. Like @Sprung , I come by it honestly. My Dad has a 1946 Dodge that he was going to restore to give me for my 16th birthday. Then, he was going to give it my son when HE turned 16. He's 20 now, we're still waiting.......... Tony



When I was in college, my dad was going to build a locking chest for me to keep stuff locked up and safe(r) in my dorm room. One Christmas he brought the wood for it - and that was part of my gift from my parents that year. Chest never got built - at least not for me! Years later and the wood ended up being used in a toy box he built for one of my nieces.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 1, 2015)

I think we are all a little like that...our forum members. We are movers and shakers that do constructive things with our time. No couch potatoes here. New ideas demand immediate attention. Maybe we like working on some of our projects so much we don't want to see them end. All the fun is over when you're finished! Even though I have a lot of unfinished projects, I'll bet I've finished more than the average person could in 3 lifetimes. Gary

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------

